# is this crab grass or dallis grass?



## Cyncyn1123 (Apr 27, 2021)

Whatever this is it's taking over my lawn. It was the same color as my lawn until I put a weed killer then they turned lime green. What am I dealing with and how can I fix this problem?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Cyncyn1123 definitely not crabgrass. I'm actually leaning toward goosegrass on this one. Seed heads can be invaluable in identifying weeds though.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

It's orchardgrass


----------



## Cyncyn1123 (Apr 27, 2021)

Should I dig it out or do you know what I can use to kill it?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Cyncyn1123 said:


> Should I dig it out or do you know what I can use to kill it?


Orchardgrass, like Tall Fescue, is a perennial. There's no selective herbicide that I know of for cool season lawns, so you'll need to either dig it out with roots or spray non-selective glyphosate on it to kill it down to the roots.


----------



## CDR (Apr 19, 2021)

That looks similar to mine... I was told it's k31 fescue? I don't know why someone doesn't have a cool season turf selective herbicide for these grasses, would make millions from this website alone.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

If you live near farms, very likely orchard grass.

Way too early for crabgrass to be sprouting in CT.


----------



## Cyncyn1123 (Apr 27, 2021)

Good to know! I started researching on youtube and there are soo many and they all look so similar (to me they do) it's overwhelming. I live nowhere near a farm I'm in the city.


----------



## Cyncyn1123 (Apr 27, 2021)

Also I didn't have dandelions until I put down "Scotts turf builder triple action" which did the opposite that it advertised.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

CDR: 
Yours is Tall Fescue. It has rounded stems and Orchard Grass has flattened stems. Orchard grass also has a distinct color, bluish green leaves and yellowish stem.

Cyncyn:
Orchard grass grows fast, much faster than desired grass. If left unmowed for a while its stems will be much taller than the desired lawn. Try the two glove technique to kill it with glyphosate. With its taller stems, it should be easy to only get it on the Orchard Grass. It'll be slow going though.

http://www.tlehcs.com/Question%20of%20the%20Week/Archive%20Questions/Weeds/glove%20in%20glove.htm


----------



## Cyncyn1123 (Apr 27, 2021)

What I have does grow super fast I mowed 5 days ago is almost double the length of my lawn at this point.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Cyncyn1123 said:


> What I have does grow super fast I mowed 5 days ago is almost double the length of my lawn at this point.


Definitely orchard grass.


----------

